# Good Conditioner



## francine (Jan 4, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good conditioner for my babies? Thanks


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I like the PetSilk Moisturizing Rinse.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I use the Petsilk Conditioning Rinse on the Malts and the Petsilk Moisturizing Rinse on the Bichon. The Bichon has itchy skin and that one is really good on her. The Malts have pretty silky coats and the Conditioning Rinse seems to work fine for them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Pantene
Mane and Tail
Coat Handler
Crown Royal
Pure Paws


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 21 2005, 07:27 PM
> *Pantene
> Mane and Tail
> Coat Handler
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Jackie, is there one of these that is particularly good on cottony coats? The reason I ask is that today both of my babies were professionally groomed. I had her use the Bless the Beasts De-Tangling Shampoo and their conditioner, too. I paid extra for them to be hand dried rather than drying in the cage. Well, both came out extremely fluffy and puffy. Kallie's hair has always been what I thought was silky. It never seemed cottony to me at all but today she is a big cotton ball. And Catcher, who has very, very thick hair that is somewhat cottony looks like a lion all over... way too fluffy. 

So, I guess it is the fault of the shampoo and/or conditioner? I need something to control their hair. After they came home I put the Liquid Silk on them and that helped a little bit.......

Here's a photo of Fluffy Catcher!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It could be the residue from the products. I would bathe them. You don't know how many times I've tried a product somebody swears by on my dog and had to turn around and put him back in the tub because his coat was sort of gummy. I'd use a clarifying shampoo if you have one handy (Pantene or Tresame should be fine, rinse well and condition). Don't forget to shampoo twice!

However, if you are not use to them being fluff dried (hand dried), it does make the coat a whole lot fluffier if it is a puppy trim, especially if you fluff with a slicker or comb. I purposefully do this with bichons or poodles to make sure they get an even trim. It shouldn't make them feel really cottony, though. 

Every product works differently on every coat.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 21 2005, 09:01 PM
> *It could be the residue from the products. I would bathe them. You don't know how many times I've tried a product somebody swears by on my dog and had to turn around and put him back in the tub because his coat was sort of gummy. I'd use a clarifying shampoo if you have one handy (Pantene or Tresame should be fine, rinse well and condition). Don't forget to shampoo twice!
> 
> However, if you are not use to them being fluff dried (hand dried), it does make the coat a whole lot fluffier if it is a puppy trim, especially if you fluff with a slicker or comb. I purposefully do this with bichons or poodles to make sure they get an even trim. It shouldn't make them feel really cottony, though.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info, Jackie. Gosh I sure hate to wash again after just paying $43 for a grooming! It doesn't feel like residue is on the coat it is just especially fluffy. It is extremely soft.... almost too soft if you know what I mean. It seems like it needs more body..... I may go ahead and try shampooing though just to see what happens!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Just tried Petsilk Detangling Shampoo and Detangling Rinse on Sylphide, as well as the Detangling Mist. She's been getting knots lately and I just haven't been able to get rid of them.

Well, her coat looks and feels amazing! Soft, silky, and I got most of the tangles out.







She looks lovely...and her comb out was painless.

Oh, and JMM, I bought the A #1 Systems 27 pin brush, as you recommended in another thread. Oh my goodness, it's a miracle worker. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 21 2005, 09:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jackie, is there one of these that is particularly good on cottony coats? The reason I ask is that today both of my babies were professionally groomed. I had her use the Bless the Beasts De-Tangling Shampoo and their conditioner, too. I paid extra for them to be hand dried rather than drying in the cage. Well, both came out extremely fluffy and puffy. Kallie's hair has always been what I thought was silky. It never seemed cottony to me at all but today she is a big cotton ball. And Catcher, who has very, very thick hair that is somewhat cottony looks like a lion all over... way too fluffy. 

So, I guess it is the fault of the shampoo and/or conditioner? I need something to control their hair. After they came home I put the Liquid Silk on them and that helped a little bit.......

Here's a photo of Fluffy Catcher!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30781
[/B][/QUOTE]

For Bless the beast you have to really rince it. The shampoo is havier then others. you do not need as much to lather up. Make sure you really rince it.. In addition to limit the fluffiness you the pin brush and blow dry like you would your hair. 
if you use your finger they will be fluffly... it goes down after a day or so.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jan 22 2005, 04:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

For Bless the beast you have to really rince it. The shampoo is havier then others. you do not need as much to lather up. Make sure you really rince it.. In addition to limit the fluffiness you the pin brush and blow dry like you would your hair. 
if you use your finger they will be fluffly... it goes down after a day or so.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30801
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would not wash it out. This is what keeps the hair from matting
The hair is normally soft. not guckie... so not quite sure how it feels to you.. if guckie then wash it out... if just soft. leave it .. for the week at least.


----------



## barbi0000 (Jan 1, 2005)

I like Pure Paws Ultra Deep Conditioner


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jan 22 2005, 03:13 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not wash it out. This is what keeps the hair from matting
The hair is normally soft. not guckie... so not quite sure how it feels to you.. if guckie then wash it out... if just soft. leave it .. for the week at least.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30802
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi, no it is not guckie at all.... just very, very soft. And yes, the fluffyness has gone down quite a bit today. My groomer said she does not use a pin brush  She only uses a slicker brush!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If they are in puppy cuts, the slicker is what I use, too. I use a very soft one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 22 2005, 03:32 PM
> *If they are in puppy cuts, the slicker is what I use, too. I use a very soft one.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30839*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, that's good to hear... I thought maybe she didn't know what she was doing







because I had only heard about the pin brush..... Thanks!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A pin brush just doesn't fluff the puppy cut like a slicker. On a long coat, only a pin brush! I've heard, and buy into, that the slicker breaks the ends of the coat. On a puppy cut on such a silky coat, that is a huge asset to have a nice cut that looks good past the first day. I use the Chris Chris slicker on Jonathan. It was expensive, but that is one brush that was worth the cost. Mikey I only use the #1 All Sys pin brush and then go through his coat with a comb after I brush.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 23 2005, 02:05 AM
> *Doesn't the slicker brush just hurt?  I have one and tried it on my arm (very gently, mind you) and let me tell you I wouldn't want that thing run over my body!  OUCH!  I will just stick to the pin brush; Toby wears sweaters anyway, so there is no need to fluff his hair.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I bought a slicker brush and it made Brinkley cry too...I put it up and only use the pin brush or a comb on him. I may have bought the wrong kind, but it said it was soft...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is hard to find a really soft one and then brushing technique has a lot to do with it (angle, how much coat you brush as a time, etc.). Even Jonathan who is a chicken with his feet stands there while I brush them with the slicker. If you just ran the slicker down your dog or your arm, that's going to scrape. I brush a tiny section at a time very gently at a slight angle.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I also use a slicker on Sylphide for certain areas, depending on her coat length. For example, the pin brush I just bought is primarily for her long parts (she has a very long topknot, ears, facial hair, and tail. Although her puppy cut is growing out to medium length, so I can now use it on her neck and chest as well.

I'm very careful to make sure the slicker doesn't touch skin-that's when it hurts. The slicker doesn't seem to bother Sylphide at all. Although I must say, she is very, very good for her grooming for an otherwise hyper puppy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My favorite is Mane & Tail conditioner. I mix it right in with Pantene shampoo in an applicator bottle from Sally's so it's one step.

K&C's mom, have you ever tried a little coconut oil on their coats? Lady has fluffy, more cottony coat and that stuff is a miracle worker. It actually makes her coat look sleek and shiny. It comes in a jar like vaseline (I get it at the dollar store in the ethnic section). I rub a small amount into the palm of my hand and run my fingers through Lady's coat. 

As far as slickers go, I think what kind of slicker you get makes the difference. The pet store type are scratchy and designed to shed a coat, I think. I have a couple of A#1 All Systems slickers and they are much softer. I use them in the summer when Lady is in a shorter 'do.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 25 2005, 07:59 AM
> *My favorite is Mane & Tail conditioner. I mix it right in with Pantene shampoo in an applicator bottle from Sally's so it's one step.
> 
> K&C's mom, have you ever tried a little coconut oil on their coats? Lady has fluffy, more cottony coat and that stuff is a miracle worker. It actually makes her coat look sleek and shiny. It comes in a jar like vaseline (I get it at the dollar store in the ethnic section). I rub a small amount into the palm of my hand and run my fingers through Lady's coat.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Marj, No I haven't tried coconut oil but I'll scout out for some. I bet it smells good... like suntan lotion? After a couple days the puffiness has subsided and both K & C are lookin' really good!







I currently use Liquid Silk on them, which helps a lot but I don't care for the scent. So coconut oil sounds great... There is a Dollar Store in my "stompin'grounds" so I'll check it out and let you know how it does on them. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Bo Derks... great for BADDD matts. You have to really rinse it out of course.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use Cowboy Magic from the feed store if I need a liquid silk type of product. It does a nice job of repelling dirt, too. You can also mix it with water as a grooming spray. The Mane and Tail conditioner you can mix with water for a grooming spray as well. CVS has mane and tail but so do feed stores.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 25 2005, 10:42 AM
> *Bo Derks... great for BADDD matts.  You have to really rinse it out of course.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31267*


[/QUOTE]

I use this product to . It greate... it's not a leave in but it works wonders for our puppies.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I am getting confused here, I keep seeing threads in which people are talking about using "people" shampoo on their babies, I had read (several times) that you should NOT use people shampoo on them because the PH was wrong and not good for them. I purchased the Pet Silk products to use on Sisse (when we finally get her) and they were rather pricey!! Can we just use any shampoo??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Jan 25 2005, 12:00 PM
> *I am getting confused here, I keep seeing threads in which people are talking about using "people" shampoo on their babies, I had read (several times) that you should NOT use people shampoo on them because the PH was wrong and not good for them.  I purchased the Pet Silk products to use on Sisse (when we finally get her) and they were rather pricey!!  Can we just use any shampoo??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31355*


[/QUOTE]


Nicole, who is a hairdresser, said she found somewhere that the ph in dog hair and human hair is identical-(she may have even gotten that from the petsilk site, I dont' remember)...many use people shampoo and conditioners on their dogs with no adverse reactions.

Also, remember that Petsilk can be diluted a WHOLE lot...so when you think of it that way, it is not that pricey. I like it...and I even use the liquid silk on my own hair







(shhhhh!). I think we decided it was made by the same company that makes biosilk...so it is just about the same stuff....


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank you for the info!! I did read on the PetSilk bottles that they could be diluted 10-1 so you are right in saying that they will last a long time. Besides, she is so small how much shampoo can it take


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Fantastic information Nichole, thanks a million. See, I learn something new every day on this website!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 25 2005, 10:29 AM
> *I use Cowboy Magic from the feed store if I need a liquid silk type of product. It does a nice job of repelling dirt, too. You can also mix it with water as a grooming spray. The Mane and Tail conditioner you can mix with water for a grooming spray as well. CVS has mane and tail but so do feed stores.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31307*


[/QUOTE]

Is it the Cowboy Magic detangler that you use? There are a couple of tack stores here that carry it and I might give it a try. They have a whole line of products, including shampoos, so I wasn't sure.


----------

